# Skeleton Mantle Clock



## dontheturner (Jan 5, 2010)

This is one of several I have made, in this style, and I have more stock, to use in the future. This one, is in Vanadua Island Walnut, and is for sale.


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 5, 2010)

Great looking clock Don.


----------



## markgum (Jan 5, 2010)

Awesome clock.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sweet clock!


----------



## Druid (Jan 5, 2010)

Good looking work Don, My Father used to repair old clocks to include making clock casings... even Grandfather clocks!  I really like the transparency of your clock.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 5, 2010)

Now that is simple yet elegant. Nice work on that one. What was the wood used and did you turn the base???  Where did you get the movement???  Thanks for showing.


----------



## glycerine (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah, that's nice.  Awesome job.


----------



## dontheturner (Jan 5, 2010)

jttheclockman said:


> Now that is simple yet elegant. Nice work on that one. What was the wood used and did you turn the base???  Where did you get the movement???  Thanks for showing.


Hello jt, Thanks for the vote!   The skeleton clock movements, are available in two sizes, The ones I use are about 150 mm diameter, and are in Gold or Silver. I think they are expensive. but there is a smaller size too.  Craft Supplies UK sell them, but the cheapest and quickest supplier, is ''Stiles & Bates'' of Dover UK.  www.stilesandbates.co.uk - and the owner Dave is good to deal and chat with. I used to buy, blocks of seasoned wood, in many woods, to create them. That one, is Vanadua Island Walnut, which Craft Supplies UK stock..I have used Zebrano, to good effect.  The base stand is created from the cut off, and is grain matched. it is then French Polished           dontheturner


----------



## dontheturner (Jan 5, 2010)

Druid said:


> Good looking work Don, My Father used to repair old clocks to include making clock casings... even Grandfather clocks!  I really like the transparency of your clock.


Yes!  my Father was in business - I was born in a Clock Shop!  He was a Watchmaker.  I have done several grandfather clocks.  One, was ''out of my head'' - and I have some left over! ( Joke)   thanks  dontheturner


----------



## willardz (Jan 5, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 5, 2010)

dontheturner said:


> Hello jt, Thanks for the vote! The skeleton clock movements, are available in two sizes, The ones I use are about 150 mm diameter, and are in Gold or Silver. I think they are expensive. but there is a smaller size too. Craft Supplies UK sell them, but the cheapest and quickest supplier, is ''Stiles & Bates'' of Dover UK. www.stilesandbates.co.uk - and the owner Dave is good to deal and chat with. I used to buy, blocks of seasoned wood, in many woods, to create them. That one, is Vanadua Island Walnut, which Craft Supplies UK stock..I have used Zebrano, to good effect. The base stand is created from the cut off, and is grain matched. it is then French Polished dontheturner


 

I have not seen those in any dealers around here so that is why it intrigued me. I will have to look into these. Thanks for showing.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Jan 30, 2010)

Very nice!

Robin


----------

